# BMWs



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

BMWs ...... and their styling.

I've squinted my eyes, put on my rose tinted spectacles, tried as hard as i can ...... but I just cannot find anything attractive in the new BMWs

1 series .... compact/hatch class ugliest duckling, Z4 looks ok in photos but for real it's too chunky and the proportions are all wrong. 5 series .... fat and overweight no matter what colour it comes in. Whats that fin thing stuck on the roof? 7 series ..... what on earth happened at the rear end! :lol: Old merc s class was way better looking and thats saying something :wink: Interiors - might be good quality but as bland as a vectra interior. Looks like a '50s radiogram.

I know some people rave about them (is the styling gaining acceptance now??) but IMO the styling is getting worse with every new model ..... no way I would consider a BMW now.

All IMHO :wink:

ugly ugly ugly ! [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]

Not too keen on the new daft Audi front either ...........

feel better for that 

:wink:

PS - the original M3 and 3 series of the same era were great, last good looking beemers IMO :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I actually quite like most of the new BMWs. My favourite is the 6 series, but I think the 5 and 1 series are nice as well. What do I know though, I seem to be alone in liking Audi's new grill. [smiley=freak.gif]

Having just seen the pics of the new 3 series however, I can't believe they went for that dodgy rear end. It looks very Japanese and unoriginal.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I donâ€™t agree, I think they look good. Not like some of the other German manufactures that just seem to revise the same boring look over and over again.

Good to see a manufacture taking a different styling road.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Obviously, I like the Z4. Hood down and viewing from the back especially I think it's an absolutely stunning looking car. I can honestly say I still get a lot of compliments on it from random folk who really don't have to.

1 series I was not keen on at first but now I am starting to like. Don't like the price though.

5 Series the same - now I really like it and I think most others cars in its class are starting to look boring and dated. This is the key - the styling that appears radical to begin with then people start getting used to it and then competitors look dated.

The one I am not really keen on is the X3. Saw one that looked half decent (fully colour coded bumpers rather than those horrible black plastic looking things) but apart from that.....not good.

Pictures of new 3 series have been very disappointing. Looks a little 'boxy' but not in a nice way like tha A4. Will reserve full judegment til I see in the flesh.

Damian


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Fair points Damian 

I concede that the Z4 is probably the best looking current BMW. Agree on the point about manufacturers making their cars look radical and 'different' - so as to make the opposition look dated. But I'm not sure if we are going to look back at Bangles design in ten years time and say what master pieces they were.

BMWs used to be evolution, not revolution. I really did like the 2nd 3 series BMW - there was nothing radical about the styling, but it was a very balanced design and beautiful - all the proportions and body lines were just right.

It's just a personal thing, but I don't like the direction that BMW have gone - far too radical for me.

Some people say that the Monaro design is boring, and reminds them of a 'Calibra on steroids' (well at least the engine is on steroids :wink: ) Funny because I don't see it that way at all. It's just the perfect coupe shape for me. If anything the Calibra looks newer :lol:

Each to their own  :wink:

PS - I'll admit it - I couldn't stand the rear end design of the Boxster :roll:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

PaulS said:


> BMWs ...... and their styling.
> 5 series .... fat and overweight no matter what colour it comes in. Whats that fin thing stuck on the roof?


Fairly sure its the Sat NAV antenna.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> What do I know though, I seem to be alone in liking Audi's new grill. [smiley=freak.gif]


Don't be afraid. You are not alone out there my friend. I love the new face that Audi has adopted. I have seen the new A6 and it is a gorgeous car.

People that don't like it today, will get used to it as time goes by. They are just afraid of the change.

The 5 series was a revolution not an evolution. Porsche did evolution with the Boxster and the 911 and you can hardly say them apart. But BMW now SHOUTS about their new designs. Again, time will heal the wounds of those that don't like them today.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

stevett said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > BMWs ...... and their styling.
> ...


I just thought that was their new radio antenna, I really like them. Shark fin they call them I believe


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I was reading an article the other day and apparently, BMW has a "new" wizkid (new as in for a few years now) in their design team.

He's the reason behind all those "radical" changes in BMW cars. The only design that's not "too" radical is the new 3 series coming out in '05. And that's because 3-series is BMW's best selling series and they didn't want to "upset" this client segment too much .

IMO, I quite like them all (especially 5's and 6's), apart from 1-series. People will get used and like them in the end. I remember when the previous E-class came out in the late 90-s everyone hated it - but was pretty successful as a car.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

stevett said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > BMWs ...... and their styling.
> ...


Telephone.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I think the new 5 series is a seriously nice car...and as for the audi A6 - I thought it looked pants in print but having seen it in the flesh I think it is stunning (not sure how well the grill will go on a smaller car such as the A4 though)

There is definately something wrong with the back end of the 7 series - but it was there first attempt, and at least it is a lot more original that the competition (at that time)

Z4 - never really done it for me, although there are certain angles from which it looks great

M3 - agree complete pants

1 series - I actually quite like it, but it seems to be a lot of money to have the blue and white badge!!

Z8 - one of the best looking cars of all time I think (and will continue to be so)

Certainly I dont look back 10 years at the 3/5 series and still think that they are gorgeous, and I doubt I will do it with the current ones (I still think the old 7 looks fantastic), but that is what the car makers are so good at - making us want to spend our Â£Â£Â£'s on the latest look....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

New 5-series backend = Peugeot 406 :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

silkman said:


> I was reading an article the other day and apparently, BMW has a "new" wizkid (new as in for a few years now) in their design team.
> 
> He's the reason behind all those "radical" changes in BMW cars. The only design that's not "too" radical is the new 3 series coming out in '05. And that's because 3-series is BMW's best selling series and they didn't want to "upset" this client segment too much .


That would be Chris Bangle who was also responsible for the Fiat Coupe with the 'slashes'. I believe there's somebody else now taking responsibility for the 'day to day' designing of new cars and Chris has been given a more managerial role. The first thoughts were that this was BMW 'chickening out' of any more radical designs but I believe the new guy is a protege of Bangle so the designs should carry on being 'different'. :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I've never really been a fan of BMW - i think they're extremely over priced and you only really get a shell of a car when you buy one and for THAT price you should really be getting a lot of the things as standard.

I've always like the X5's and particularly like them now they seem to have upgraded the lights from 04 regs onwards (or maybe every 04 reg i've has had them upgraded) so the fronts headlights are completely clear instead of having the orange indicators at the side of the lights.

I think they prefer to call it "anthracite" or something.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree with Jeremy about the BMW styling...










John


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd happily exchange my TT for a current shape 330d Coupe if I needed the rear seats, I personally think the 3 series is a very fine piece of kit both visually and dynamically. The brand new 3 series looks as if it's been designed in conjunction with Proton :? At least the initial drawings/pics of what the new 4 series will look like offers some hope.

I've come round to the 5 series, in the right colour (black) the oddly proportioned rear overhang is eliminated and the pictures of the new M5 certainly make you sit up and pay attention. Quite a handsome car in the right specâ€¦(see Cliveâ€™s thread in the Other Marques)

The one series is a seriously overpriced family hatch, in top spec with all the boxes ticked it can cost anything up to Â£32k. Given its target audience, affluent suburban mumâ€™s on a school/Tescoâ€™s run, I really cannot see them giving a crap about near perfect balance and rear wheel drive. More money than sense? Yep. Doesnâ€™t help its fudging ugly.

I can see the attraction in the 6 series with some of the styling cueâ€™s of the original 6 with a pinch of the 8 series.

The 7 series is just wrong, hence the reason why itâ€™s already back to the drawing board for that.

I still canâ€™t believe how stingy BM actually are, I parked next to a 02 318i on Sunday and saw he had one of those cassette adaptors so he could use a portable CD player (which was left on full display!) through his tape player. With the mechanics of a tape player and the scarcity of tape manufacturers it must cost more to supply and fit one of those instead of a CD player surely??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sonic,

The only problem with the 3 series is that it is too common. More common than a Peugeot 406 or a Passat. 

BMs are not stingy at all to provide a tape player. I have one in my TT too. I prefered to have a tape in the front as I took the CD changer in the back. Don't forget our TTs come with the tape as standard and I believe that the CD is an optional extra (or at least it used to be)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Still is, Â£200 (two hundred pounds!) to trade the cassette for a single CD Chorus II head unit when buying new


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I dont think they look too bad.

The newer ones arent as nice as the older ones.

The E46 3 series looks good, mainly the sports models and the M3 and M3 CSL.

The New 5 is ugly imo, too tall, same for the 7.

The 6 coupe looks nice, but the M6 will be even nicer, the convertible 6 look horrible again too tall.

The 8 series imo looks the best (incidently my father owns one  ) great looks, performance is good, though could be seriously improved.

The 1 series is a waste of time, i would never think about buying one for a future wife.

The X5 (4.4, 4.6 or 4.8IS) look pretty smart especially with sports kit and tinted windows... probably would be a good car for a wife. But saying that i prefer the Porsche (Turbo model  )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I've never liked BMW's :wink:


----------



## Tfast Tfurious (Jan 19, 2005)

ive always liked the bmw's, love the z4 and the new m3 sounds amazing!


----------



## Tfast Tfurious (Jan 19, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> The 1 series is a waste of time, i would never think about buying one for a future wife.


what about for the mistress?


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> I've never really been a fan of BMW - i think they're extremely over priced and you only really get a shell of a car when you buy one and for THAT price you should really be getting a lot of the things as standard.


I think you mean Audi. I've had a fair few BMWs and certainly in the old days that was true, they came with a miserly spec, the first one I had didn't even have a radio but thats all changed now.

I went to an Audi dealer to trade my 3-series Coupe a couple of years ago and I was quite surprised to see that most of the options standard on my car were still an option on a pricey A4 Quattro Sport; full climate, multifunction steering wheel, parking sensors, decent alloys, etc.

I'm not a big fan of the new BMW styling, though I do quite like the the new 6-series.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I like the new 5 series. think its well styled for the period of its lifetime. I like the 120d also but its way to pricy for what it is. wants to be competing with a Golf GTI TDI on price and I don't really think it does.

Of the current 3 series. My mate went from a 325 CI COnv to an M3 Conv with hard top. Best looking car in the current BMW line up in my oppinion. in Black too. Red leather and SMG and all options. Great bit of kit for Â£38k.

Only think now he looks at is a 911. having had one I am pretty sure he would be missing the M3 inside the first month. But its his money. he has time on his side too. Only 22 years old! pretty smart lad.


----------

